# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Do u treat urself at the Christmas holiday?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Do you buy yourself a Chrsitmas-holiday present, and if so what?


----------



## Accident (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, I got a 125 oceanic for as my new planted tank. 
Accident


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah I got a 2x55 watt compact kit and a full grown pair of L 204.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I wanted to buy myself a big screen TV, but I couldn't swing it. Just can not afford it yet


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I bought myself a TAG Link watch. That will probly cover this xmas and the next 4. HEHE

jB


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

On TPT, someone reported a misprint in the PetsMart mailing from late November, where is states you get a 36g bowfront corner tank PLUS laminated stand for $179. It should be just the tank for $179, with the stand being an additional $199. I really have no place to put one, nor the time to invest in another setup right now. But, I'm seriously considering jumping on the deal....


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

GET THAT TANK!! You can always find a place to put it later! Thats what I do.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

coralife 2x65 watt setup for my wife's 29 gallon SW reef tank







she does the fish and i do the reef.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Can't think of anything I need right now. But I'm sure I'll find something. I'm gonna try to find something and support the AB Store! So much has changed, and it's getting much better! I recommend checking it out. 

I read something about cheaper glass diffusors at the AB store after christmas..so maybe an after christmas gift for me.


----------



## flagg (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm getting married next October, so I'm not allowed to buy anything!


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

I bought for me a collection of some discus! hehehe
2 pigeon blood, 2 golden sunrise, 1 blue diamond and 1 red alenquer "curipera" (not wild anymore, the man who sold me said that it's the 4th generation with him!)
And with that huge amount of discus I had to buy a new water pump and a new fluidezed bed filter to maintain the ammonia at zero!
Wew, my money went to zero this month! hehehehehe
See ya!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thiago, pictures, pictures!!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Well dang Thiago, you made my christmas gift look like nothing


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

> Originally posted by Robert H:
> Thiago, pictures, pictures!!


Ok Robert!
Soon I'll have some pics, they're babies and don't have a perfect color now, but I'll post some pics for you all... hehehe

Riley, that's nothing... hehehe









See ya!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Well I just got 24 N. triafasciatus pencils and 6 Apisto. agassizi  Im sure you can go out into your backyard and collect those....LOL


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

NO man, here we only find easily some tetras (hyphessobrycon eques and another that I don't know the name, it's really strange, no one who saw it had discovered the specie.), poecilia vivipara and some tilapias and sometimes, if you're lucky some geophagus, I'm in São Paulo, the rivers here are so poluted that it's hard to find good fishes... hehehe
See ya!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Wow, my budget seems small by comparison, but I did splurge - 

For Birthday (recent) my gift to self was the AH Supply 2x 13w Retrofit kit for my 10 gallon tank (Gold Ring Danios/Malayan shrimp, Pink Brigs snails, lots of plants)

For Christmas, my gift to self was the Coralife 65w 24" Freshwater (6700º K) lightstrip (on sale), for my 15 gal (Endlers livebearers, Java Rice Fish, Bumblebee shrimp, lots of plants). However, I'm still toying with putting on my 20 H instead, with the "semi-agressives" - Angels, Gardnerii killies, YoYo loaches (and of course, plants!). 

I'm pretty thrilled - the 10 gal is SO much brighter, and the 15 is too, and that coralife strip light is very sleek looking. 

Hmmmm, I think I should start a personal tradition of splurging on aquarium stuff for President's Day........

-Jane


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Thiago,

Do you see Polygonum sp Sao Paulo down there? Since your in the area I figured I should ask. Hey, you want to go catch some Zebra plecos for me? LOL I wish.


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Jane,

That seems like a good Xmas gift. I just got some AH supply lights myself. Very nice...I have had them before, but I have been using the Coralife fixutres lately. I would use the new light on the 20 high....its harder to get good light in there IMO.


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> Thiago,
> 
> Do you see Polygonum sp Sao Paulo down there? Since your in the area I figured I should ask. Hey, you want to go catch some Zebra plecos for me? LOL I wish.


Hey man!
The Polygonum sp is not strange for me, i think my mother has some in the garden, is that an amphibious plant or what? I just don't know.








Is that plant you asked me?
I must be making confusion... hahahahaha

The zebra pleco (here we simply call "cascudo" zebra, or hypancistrus zebra) I know a person who can get one very cheap here, but the problem here is to send fishes "on the law", it's very expensive and send by comum services like fedex are like a contraband if they catch you... hehehe
Brazil is this ****... hehehe
We have the fishes in our rivers, but we can't buy because they difficult lots of things for us... hehehe
But a friend of mine can bring for me with many other L(number) plecos, and also some stingrays (potamotrygon species.)
But they're not cheap... hahahahahaha
Bye!


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Well ,,I bought a new laptop for my wife. Any way that's the story. Now I am setting up a wireless network to add to my hard wire network. My daughter is getting the old desktop after I redo it. OH Robert!!! come March, I can't make up my mind Plasma or large LCD!!!! 

Hawk


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah thats the plant. Its quite rare up here. I wish there wasnt an export ban on the zebras, they are going for a crazy amount of money up here.


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

Here the zebras are expensive too, I can get they at cheaper prices because I have some contacts here... hehehehehe
And the zebra plecos are not too comun in here...
Bye!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Sheesh you guys! "lawful" way, "contraband", "I know a guy" etc........ we're still talking about FISH here, aren't we? *Wink!*

Yes, Riley, I think the 20H might just win out. But I had already stocked the 20 H with relatively low light plants, and the more demanding ones are in the 15 gal. Hmmm........ Unless I can wrangle getting a SECOND fixture (heck, stuff like groceries and heating oil are just SO overrated anyhow......). I AM getting some nice color on some of the plants I got at the BAS (Boston Aquarium Society) auction with that new light in there! 

And Hawkeye - why March for the Plasma TV? I thought the SuperBowl was late January, isnt' it? Or are we using the Spring Solstice as an aquarium-gift-to-self holiday now?? I need to stay up on these things, LOL!

-Jane

*contemplating a winter wearing lots and lots of layers, and living on Peanut Butter sandwiches and Ramen Noodles .......... but with REALLY improved aquarium lighting *grin*!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Well Thiago, we can collect them and ship them in via a single engine cesna. We will bring them into the Florida Keys and move them up from there. You want to distribute them for us Jane? LOL Again....I wish.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Jane, I see a big price drop in plasma's early spring. Plus I read some where that Panasonic will flood the market next year with there new models. As far a LCD's I am leaning towards a Westinghouse 37" but they have a 42" coming out nest year. OH what to do!!!!

Hawk


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

How much are they going for Hawk? All these new kinds of TVs confuse me. HD, plasma, LCD... I don't know which is better


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

> Originally posted by Jane of Upton:
> Sheesh you guys! "lawful" way, "contraband", "I know a guy" etc........ we're still talking about FISH here, aren't we? *Wink!*
> 
> Yes, Riley, I think the 20H might just win out. But I had already stocked the 20 H with relatively low light plants, and the more demanding ones are in the 15 gal. Hmmm........ Unless I can wrangle getting a SECOND fixture (heck, stuff like groceries and heating oil are just SO overrated anyhow......). I AM getting some nice color on some of the plants I got at the BAS (Boston Aquarium Society) auction with that new light in there!
> ...


No Jane!!!
This man is a dealer registerd on IBAMA, here in Brazil if you send a fish by the postal service and they catch you, even if you're registered it's contraband...
To send fishes to anywhere on Brazil you need to fill lots of boring relatories that are expensive too!!!
Because of that they almost never send fishes inside the country, it's because they don't have high profits as they have sending for example to japan and europe that pay a higher price on that fishes.
The problem here is that the IBAMA (the organization that cares about any agropecuary and forest problems in Brazil) just don't make such good investments on professional breading of some species of fishes, they say that it's a lot of money to pay for, but when our fishes goes to europe, north america and japan, they make a big investment on breading and the profits of the "ribeirinhos" goes to hell...








Contraband here is what people make with the Hemigrammus rodwayi, that fish is sold here as live food, people say that they breed them, but the truth is that they catch them on reservatories and rivers and just sell them as their breeding.
And theres a lot of stupid people here that buy them to feed their jumbo fishes like Astronotus ocellatus and Phractocephalus hemioliopterus that are the fishes of the moment for many people here in Brazil, that's a contraband that just pass by our laws and forest organizations and to make the situation even worse, some "ongs" in here have some "predatory" ways, they think that just having a "beautifull" concept they can do everything, we just call them ecodumbs!
The real thing that those organizations do in real is: "ow, we almost extinct this specie because somepeople buy them as ornamental fishes, wow, let's cut out the exploration".
That's not the right way to manage things, when we see things like that, we have to help that "ribeirinhos", not cut out their "fountain of money", they have to make some investments on professional breeding farms of those fishes with those people, if that thing is done here, they will have no more problems with extinction with some species, it's not easy, but is somthing that is necessary in here.
Now I've said it right Jane?
No more complaints about my friend?






















See you!


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

ahn!!!
And please!
I beg your pardon for my terribly poor english, that's not my native language, and that thing that I said (forest organizations...) just doesn't exists... rsrsrs
I think that's Eco organizations... hehehehehe
OW man...
Let me go or else i'll make more dumb english errors...








See you!


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh yes!!!
I almost forgot!
Merry Xmas for you all!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Thiago,

Hey man if you know somebody down there that is an exporter hook me up. I am looking at importing a bunch of stuff.I have a Peru contact already and Im looking for a Brazil one. Hopefully they take the zeebs off the Red List soon....or I find some for cheap up here....yah right. PM me or Email me.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm thinking about treating myself with some crystal red shrimp. Can't find the guts to pull the trigger yet. So maybe after christmas treat..gotta do some more research first!

Happy Holidays folks!

-John N.


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> Thiago,
> 
> Hey man if you know somebody down there that is an exporter hook me up. I am looking at importing a bunch of stuff.I have a Peru contact already and Im looking for a Brazil one. Hopefully they take the zeebs off the Red List soon....or I find some for cheap up here....yah right. PM me or Email me.


Yes Riley!
I sended you the e-mail of my friend by a private message...
Bye!


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey Thiago,

I was making "light" of it, but I do know that all of the import/export issues are very serious. And yes, I agree that all the bureaucracy probably stops what could be a good thing, if folks WERE to breed ornamental fish and export them, making money for local folks and such. But, with the bureaucracy, the more legitimate pathways get blamed, when the illegal ones are ignored.

Well, I hope you also have/had a Merry Christmas.

And Riley....... why did you peg ME as the "networking and distribution" type? LOL!

Hmmm.... plasma TVs. Drool. My boyfriend has been drooling over the big plasma TV's. He has a Costco membership, so I like to look around (found a great dog bed for my Dad's little princess dog, would love to get another, but they haven't had them since), while he "visits" the big TVs. I tease him about our "Hot Date" of going to Costco, and he threatens that we'll sit down and have a romantic dinner at the hot dog stand there, LOL!

So Hawkeye, Consumer Reports just did a bunch of ratings of the high end TVs and electronics. Have you read it? You strike me as the Consumer Reports kinda guy!

-Jane


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

That's OK Jane!!!






















Bye!
And have a good new years eve!!!


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

> Originally posted by Riley:
> Thiago,
> 
> Do you see Polygonum sp Sao Paulo down there? Since your in the area I figured I should ask. Hey, you want to go catch some Zebra plecos for me? LOL I wish.


Riley!!!
I found the Polygonum sp here in São Paulo!!!






















It costs for us R$1,00, something about U$0,43 for each plant... hahahaha








I have found in a webpage!
The page is www.plantasdeaquario.com the man who sells this plant is called *Max Wagner* and his e-mail is http://[email protected] .
In my opinion he's the best plants dealer in São Paulo, I bought some plants with him once, and teh plants came in perfect conditions, the package is perfect, he's too attencious about the plants.
In other words, the perfect salesman! hehehehehe
I think I'll buy some of those... rsrsrs
Look at his list of plants in here:
Max Wagner Water Plants

And the polygonum sp:
http://www.plantasdeaquario.com/foto128.htm


----------



## Thiago Tyska (Nov 24, 2005)

Uhm...
We have another 2 plants dealers.
Those dealers I think that they'll can send you easily their plants...
The first one is the mundo das plantas 
And the second one is...
flora-aquatica
Those ones have some rare plants (for us brazilians.. rsrs), but I think for you all the site of Mr. Max Wagner is better... rsrs
See you!!!


----------

